# Drivers for ASUS A7N8X-X



## albani (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi !

Anyone out there with drivers for this MB ?

ASUS has taken them off their website and I can´t find them anywhere... 

please, if you own this motherboard and have the drivers for this MB, please please help me... i am going out of my mind....  

Thanx

Allan Pedersen

Kolding, Denmark


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.opendrivers.com/company/218/asus-free-driver-download.html


----------



## LLPrevo (May 21, 2009)

albani said:


> Hi !
> 
> Anyone out there with drivers for this MB ?
> 
> ...


----------

